# How simalar are the bodies of S3 and MK4 GTi?



## selfatvi (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if the bodies and frame mounts are the same for the front end of these two cars?
Is a swap between a S3 and MK4 golf possible?


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: How simalar are the bodies of S3 and MK4 GTi? (selfatvi)*

with enough money anything is possible, but why is the question?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How simalar are the bodies of S3 and MK4 GTi? (selfatvi)*

I doubt the bodies and frame mounts of Mk4 and A3 3-doors are similar even though both are on same chassis.


----------

